# Late Report tuna, marlin and bottom bouncing



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry about the late report, but I’ve been extremely busy, plus I figured with weeks of snotty weather it might be nice to read a good report. Ok flash back to the last weekend of snapper season. I had some customers coming into town with fish on the brain and was it looking like one of those awesome fall weekends. The crew for this trip was myself, my boat partner Joey, another friend of mine Michael and my two customers from NC. Gene, and Joe.

We left OB a little after noon, loaded for bear and a live well full of cigs and thread fins. On the way out I tell Gene and Joe that some buddies of mine were bait fishing the day before and caught a pair of sails in about a 120 foot of water, and as if on que a sail starts gray hounding to our port, we turn hard and get up ahead of where we last saw him and deploy a threadfin to no avail. Anyway Mike says he has a beliner spot nearby and we let Joe and Gene put some meat in the boat. We arrived at the Ram a little before 4:00 and put out some baits. It was pretty slow for the first hour with the only action coming from a rainbow runner. Right around five I get tight and pass the rod to Joe who had up to this day never been offshore. At first I’m thinking shark, that’s before we see ****** doing his thing behind the boat. Joey does a great job on the wheel, Joe did great on the rod and in less than five minutes we had our prize along slid the boat for some quick pics.

We get the baits back out and see some tuna busting on the other side of the rig, we haul ass over there and redeploy the baits Mike quickly hooks up and passes the rod off to Gene. About 20 minutes later I slide the gaff into a nice 60 pound yellowfin and, that was it as quickly as they showed up, they were gone. We ran to a ridge I’ve been, wanting to fish and put out some sword baits. Everything looked good but, by 4:00am we had nothing to show, but a couple of blackfins. 

The decision was made, to run to the Marlin rig since the Ram seemed a little slow. It turned out to be a good decision, as we approached the rig you could see tuna in the 50-100 pound range, skying on flyers everywhere. Joey, was barley off plain when Mike yells fish on we quickly get Joe and Gene in harnesses. These boys literally fought fish for the next two hours straight. We would strap each of them in and then put out another bait so, that when one of them got their fish to the boat we could gaff it and then strap that anger back into another rod. When the dust settled we had 11 yellowfin in total and, two completely exhausted anglers. Gene, boated the last tuna of the morning around 7:00am, it was a nice fish between 90-100lbs. 

We worked are way up the hill stopping to do a little deep dropping along the way. Both guys caught a couple of grouper, one in the 30lb range, along with a couple of tiles and other deep water treats. We made one more stop and topped off the second box with a limit of snapper.
On the way in with everyone piled up in bean bags and the brainy salt air in my face, I thought how awesome it was the sharing our great fishery with Gene and Joe. We had hit it perfectly, having good success on everything we fished for, except for swordfish. “They have evaded me on more nights than not this year and think that Chris V. has somehow stolen my luck.” Any, it always feels good throwing a bunch of fish on the dock at then ending the day making one of your crew take the celebratory swim. Sorry for the lack of pics, but these are the few I have.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I remember seeing pics of that haul. I had to work through that entire window of Bluewater madness. Great job as usual by you and your crew!

As for swords, we need to get together soon for a broadbill beatdown


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice mess of fish! looks like a good time for all w/ tight lines :thumbup: Nice work!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris I agree we need to get out a hurt some swords. Your hot hand my even be able to counter act my poor luck as of late.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding job and a great report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, what a haul! I hope to have a day like that before I go!


----------

